
Justin Time - melvinmt
https://blog.ycombinator.com/justin-time
======
paul
Justin doesn't just work with the media. Justin IS the media.

I think it's worth pointing out that Justin.tv led to the two largest YC exits
to date, Twitch (Justin.tv pivot), and Cruise (founded by Justin.tv cofounder
Kyle Vogt and Justin's brother Dan).

In 2008, Justin.tv co-founder Michael Seibel found Brian Chesky crashed on the
floor of a hotel in Austin, offered him space in his room, began coaching him
on how to build a startup, introduced him to the rest of the Justin.tv team,
and ultimately brought them into YC! (and look where he is now:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP6TH3pBPi8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP6TH3pBPi8))

I look forward to more of the same :)

~~~
ptaffs
regarding the Obama clip, i'm impressed Obama can talk so clearly about how
airBnB works, for someone who lives in a bubble of security and probably never
thinks about where he's going to stay when he goes on holiday, he can describe
very well the social reputation components of airBnB.

~~~
ntumlin
Presidents are extremely smart and can quickly pick up on topics. Combine this
with advisers giving you a detailed run down and you get this.

~~~
iamcurious
>Presidents are extremely smart

Interesting. Is there a part of the democatic process that guarantees electing
extremely smart people?

~~~
ntumlin
Is there a president you can think of that wasn't a genius?

Being president requires you to manage so many different things; it couldn't
be done by someone who wasn't smart.

~~~
EGreg
I have heard from a couple friends that George W Bush was smart, just bad in
front of a camera. To be honest, though, my own radar from seeing him all
those times - from heuristics and deduction - said he was actually not very
intelligent in many areas that other presidents were intelligent in. I think
his social intelligence was much higher than Gore's and Kerry's, though.

~~~
Double_Cast
I've heard it hypothesized that Bush had early dementia. If you watch videos
of his younger days, he spoke articulately. During his presidency, he kinda
stuttered.

~~~
EGreg
They also thought he was an alcohol syndrome baby

------
sahara
Congratulations to Justin, and to Sam/YC for making a great choice.

On a tangential but related note, does anyone recommend any good follows on
Snapchat, particularly anyone discussing tech/entrepreneurship? (There are
obviously tons of entertaining celebrities, athletes, musicians, etc, but
that's not really relevant here.)

Mark Suster (msuster on snap) of Upfront Ventures/bothsidesofthetable is good
for at least a few 'snapstorms' a week covering a wide variety of VC topics.
I've also really been enjoying the stories from Bobby Kim (bobbyhundreds), co-
founder of seminal LA streetwear label The Hundreds, which tend to be a mix of
standard day-in-the-life Snapchat fare as well as more introspective
reflections on life and business. Bobby's a smart guy with diverse interests,
even if you don't care about skateboarding or which overpriced, limited-
edition collaboration is responsible for today's line out the door somewhere
on Fairfax, it's still worth checking out Bobby's snaps.

~~~
mooreds
I like following msuster, but every time he does a snapstorm I'm like "Dang! I
wish I could share this."

He keeps promising that he's saving them and will release them, and I can
barely wait.

Don't have any other good suggestions, unfortunately, thanks for the
suggestions of bobbyhundreds.

~~~
bananaboy
I thought I saw that he had posted them somewhere but I just went looking and
couldn't find anything. Hopefully he publishes them because I keep missing
them!

------
jypepin
The only reason I open snapchat daily is to watch Justin's stories. Nothing
else. He's entertaining and has a good mix of fun stuff, great life advices
and answers interesting startup questions.

------
jedberg
Hah! Just yesterday I was talking to someone about what an amazing stage
presence Justin has. Couldn't have picked a better person.

------
aleyan
Congratulations to Justin Kan.

It is interesting that Snapchat is developing in a direction where people are
promoting it for use in communicating with them in a business context. When
calling people to follow someone on Snapchat you should include their username
or QR code though.

~~~
geofft
I think Justin Kan is a bit of a special case here:

[http://justinkan.com/why-i-love-snapchat](http://justinkan.com/why-i-love-
snapchat)

------
OoTheNigerian
Seconded.

I've interacted personally with him (he may not remember) and I would say he
is quite thoughtful and effortlessly able to empathize and interact
excellently.

My buddy in this YC batch has nothing but good words to say.

The YC network is a defensible asset I believe PG never saw coming.

Congratulations Justin!

~~~
curo
Yea Justin's great. He sent my YC rejection and made it feel like landing on
soft pillows. Then handled my objections with warmth.

------
iLoch
I've been following Justin for a while on Snapchat. He's always doing
something interesting and offering helpful advice, as well as just providing
some insight into the culture of YC. I think he's a great choice for managing
PR at YC, seeing as he's already been doing that unofficially for a while now.

------
m0th87
I was a $BIGCO intern in 2011. I only hung out with Justin briefly at that
time, but he more than anyone else got me into the startup scene. He came off
to me as both rawly honest and friendly - attributes that are usually mutually
exclusive. He'll make an awesome spokesman.

------
devy
Congrats to Justin! Here is a clip he talked about himself his startup
experience.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGvS3NvuLWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGvS3NvuLWU)

------
jamesblonde
Is nobody else surprised that a techie (Sam Altman) can use the term PR
without qualifying that he doesn't mean github. In Swedish it's called
'yrkesskadad' \- occupational damage.

------
ladon86
> Follow him on Snapchat

What's his username?

~~~
CarolineW
<excised>

Edit: It's being suggested that the original article as posted didn't have the
username, and it was added afterwards. So I've removed my snarky comment.

Apologies.

~~~
nilkn
Surely it's possible that the post was edited to include the username,
considering this isn't the only comment here asking about it.

~~~
ladon86
That was indeed the case.

~~~
dave2000
Well thank god that's sorted. The exact order of events regarding articles,
comments and updates is of desperate importance.

------
mkoble11
have been following him on snapchat - this makes total sense. another great
move, guys.

------
p4wnc6
This must clearly have come on the heels of YC being turned down by Brandon
Content.

------
johnlbevan2
I heard Justin Time was lazy... though is always there when needed.

